# New Lenox swap meet photos



## Cooper S. (Nov 18, 2018)

Does anyone have any photos from the meet? A reporter from the local paper came by looking to take photos but everyone was gone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-new-lenox-swap.142988/


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice swap meet today ... Finnally put the names to the face today . It was a pleasure to meeting everyone and hope to see again and soon . Picked up some cool stuff today and working on monark today ..., prepping for spray bomb removal
Junkman Bob


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice to see people show up in the snow.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2018)

A couple more photos....


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice!


----------

